# Finished Lithium installation by Road Pro



## MOJO (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2017)

Jays said:


> Looks good, very interested!
> 
> What am I looking at?



Some one with to much money.:wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jays said:


> Looks good, very interested!
> 
> What am I looking at?




3 LION LITHIUM BATTERY – NDS


----------



## Les Haro (Dec 21, 2017)

MOJO said:


> View attachment 60198



How many batteries does it save you re output use.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 21, 2017)

Expensive ! NDS 3L-100 100Ah Lithium Battery inc 100A BMS - RoadPro


----------



## wildebus (Dec 21, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Expensive ! NDS 3L-100 100Ah Lithium Battery inc 100A BMS - RoadPro


You would have to really have a need to save weight and space to make that viable!


----------



## wildebus (Dec 21, 2017)

Les Haro said:


> How many batteries does it save you re output use.


Just the one.


The Lithium Batteries are meant to last longer so over an extended number of years additional savings come in (but by the time your standard lead batteries need refresh, Lithium will have come down in price significantly more than likely)


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 21, 2017)

*Sterling*

Is the sterling item a b2b charger ? Maja


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 21, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Is the sterling item a b2b charger ? Maja



Its Mojo not Maja


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with buying something just because you want it, especially if you can afford it. Not everyone feels they have to justify something they buy.


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2017)

I like the look of that and if you’re gona use it and have it for a while then all the better. Nice professional looking job too.


----------



## groyne (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree with Jays, the picture's nice but a report would be better.

And  Fazerloz, the more people who buy early, the quicker the price will come down.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 21, 2017)

> There is nothing wrong with buying something just because you want it, especially if you can afford it



Absolutely!

But most people (myself included) baulk at spending 6 or 7 times as much on some thing than strictly necessary.

I looked at these batteries a while back and was put off them by (a) the cost which is eye watering and (b) they are still unproven technology.

I am just glad that there are people wealthy enough and adventurous enough to try them out - when they report back  - and the prices have fallen - I may follow


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2017)

Anybody interested in a Betamax video recorder. I’ve had it 35 year well it’s well tested and the price should be low enough now


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> But most people (myself included) baulk at spending 6 or 7 times as much on some thing than strictly necessary.
> 
> ...



I guess it must have been strictly necessary to spend as much as you did on your MH and nothing else would have done the same job cheaper. Or was part of the reason you bought what you did,  you simply liked and wanted it.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Anybody interested in a Betamax video recorder. I’ve had it 35 year well it’s well tested and the price should be low enough now




Can you get it converted to 12vdc and deliver please, I might be interested.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

runnach said:


> 13 hunner quid, I've lost more oot me pockets, running for a bus!



You should learn to be far more careful with your money its not just for Christmas you know.  :cheers:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> There is nothing wrong with buying something just because you want it, especially if you can afford it. Not everyone feels they have to justify something they buy.



Thanks seeing you dont mind throwing money around,any chance of stumping up for a 911 turbo as i always fancied one.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 21, 2017)

Interesting.   
 Take care with the bare copper wire at the bottom of the Purple Blade Fuse, under the D Link and the bare spade connectors below on the twin Blade fuse unit,
How much did they charge.

Alf





MOJO said:


> View attachment 60198


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2017)

runnach said:


> 13 hunner quid, I've lost more oot me pockets, running for a bus!



Nonsense terry,im sure i seen that your pockets had zips and padlocks,of course this has nothing to do with being scotch.:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2017)

Alf said:


> Interesting.
> Take care with the bare copper wire at the bottom of the Purple Blade Fuse, under the D Link and the bare spade connectors below on the twin Blade fuse unit,
> How much did they charge.
> 
> Alf



Alf can i have your specks,that is hard to see,mind i suspect thats the way these fuse block units are made,though i would have used a shielded unit.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Thanks seeing you dont mind throwing money around,any chance of stumping up for a 911 turbo as i always fancied one.:wave:



What a ridiculous statement. I am from Yorkshire you know.  We are like careful Scots.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 21, 2017)

Trev take care Scotch is a drink you will be in bother now.

Alf



trevskoda said:


> Nonsense terry,im sure i seen that your pockets had zips and padlocks,of course this has nothing to do with being scotch.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 21, 2017)

Trev.  From Road Pro at their prices I would have expected a better job after all they are not a back street dealer.

Alf

P.S.. Trev it's called an electrical inspectors eye.





trevskoda said:


> Alf can i have your specks,that is hard to see,mind i suspect thats the way these fuse block units are made,though i would have used a shielded unit.


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 21, 2017)

.





> I am from Yorkshire you know. We are like careful Scots



Yorkshiremen are just Scots with the generosity beat out of them


----------



## malagaoth (Dec 21, 2017)

> I guess it must have been strictly necessary to spend as much as you did on your MH and nothing else would have done the same job cheaper.



that is comparing apples with oranges.

When I bought my Nuevo  it was as cheap as I could get one  - I could have spent a great deal more

When you buy a lithium battery you could have spent a great deal less (AGM or whatever) but choose to spend 6 or 7 times what you could  have spent.

Look its not a criticism of any one,  personally FOR ME I dont see the value in spending £1200+ on lithium when I can get similar out put (yes with a size and weight penalty) for a tenth of that sum.

I also (being cautious by nature) worry about the long term performance of lithium - is it as good as they say?  in truth no one knows maybe MOJO will be around in ten years to tell us its still going strong (I hope so) but even in ten years time assuming it is still going strong  it will not have out lived my current lead-acid battery (replacement cost about £120)


----------



## harrow (Dec 21, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> What a ridiculous statement. I am from Yorkshire you know.  We are like careful Scots.


A Yorkshireman is a Scotsman with all the generosity squeezed out of him, 

which explains how Scots are also stereotyped as being tight,

but not as tight as Yorkshire folk.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

harrow said:


> A Yorkshireman is a Scotsman with all the generosity squeezed out of him,
> 
> which explains how Scots are also stereotyped as being tight,
> 
> ...



We are not tight, just careful I think you will find. :wave:


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> that is comparing apples with oranges.
> 
> When I bought my Nuevo  it was as cheap as I could get one  - I could have spent a great deal more
> 
> ...



It is no more comparing apples with oranges than you are doing. You could have spent far less on a MH to do basically the same job.


----------



## harrow (Dec 21, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> We are not tight, just careful I think you will find. :wave:



And there is nothing wrong with being careful.

:wave:


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2017)

love my wee fancy battery charging gizmo thingy I got last week £3500 efoy 140 fuelcell I just stood behind terry at the bus stop for two morningsThink I’ll buy two lithium batteries cos I know where runnach gets the bus from I put a couple of quid away every week to maintain and do upgrades to van I don’t spend a penny on gambling drugs and and rarely drink now it’s not long in mounting up vans pretty new so don’t need to spend money on maintenance for a couple of years so nows my chance to do upgrades.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 21, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> love my wee fancy battery charging gizmo thingy I got last week £3500 efoy 140 fuelcell I just stood behind terry at the bus stop for two morningsThink I’ll buy two lithium batteries cos I know where runnach gets the bus from I put a couple of quid away every week to maintain and do upgrades to van I don’t spend a penny on gambling drugs and and rarely drink now it’s not long in mounting up vans pretty new so don’t need to spend money on maintenance for a couple of years so nows my chance to do upgrades.



What do you rarely drink Wully, tea?


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 21, 2017)

Robmac said:


> What do you rarely drink Wully, tea?



Pot/kettle :raofl:


----------



## Robmac (Dec 21, 2017)

runnach said:


> IMO, CaymanS is far better then the 911, trev.



I agree Terry, love the Cayman S.

My last car was a Boxster S, another very underrated car. I would have another in a heartbeat, in fact, I'm trying to persuade Julie to allow me to!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 21, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> Pot/kettle :raofl:



Yes Paul, I don't mind what I drink out of!


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2017)

tea total. shoosht rob nearly got away with that one


----------



## colinm (Dec 21, 2017)

runnach said:


> That was back in the day, Wully, all that falls oot now is, bitcoins. :lol-053:



i'd like to see one of those rolling down the road. :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Err. ?*



Haaamster said:


> Its Mojo not Maja



...observe my name next to avatar LOL !!


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 22, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ...observe my name next to avatar LOL !!



I got a bite. Only pulling your leg Maja.

:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Wully (Dec 22, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> I got a bite. Only pulling your leg Maja.
> 
> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



Watch out They’ll  tag team you there like the krankies small but deadly


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 22, 2017)

.....very amusing you two above !! Who were the Krankies....some sort of "sweaty" phenomenon ?? :cool1:


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 22, 2017)

maja07 said:


> .....very amusing you two above !! Who were the Krankies....some sort of "sweaty" phenomenon ?? :cool1:



Scotland's answer to The Clitheroe Kid.


[video=youtube;dmxHpNn5gXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmxHpNn5gXI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 22, 2017)

...clitheroe ?? ...eee by eck !! ....how'd u know we from lankie lol !!  Maja


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 22, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ...clitheroe ?? ...eee by eck !! ....how'd u know we from lankie lol !!  Maja




Your accent is a giveaway. :cheers:


----------



## wildebus (Dec 22, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It will be interesing to see how long it lasts. They are supposed to last a long time, but I've heard tales of premature failure. What matters most is keeping the battery temperature down.
> It looks like a fairly neat installation, apart from those shanky inline fuses.
> 
> It ought to be done with a proper fuse block. After all, they start at less than a fiver (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Way-Ci...Standard-Fuse-Box-Block-Holder-UK/22274802742 for example) or a tenner with LEDs (10Way Fuse Box Block Holder Car Boat Automotive Auto Blade ATC ATO WARNING LIGHT  | eBay for example)



Yup, that area of the installation does make it look a little amateurish.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 23, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Yes Paul, I don't mind what I drink out of!



Yeah I remember the Rocco dog bowl incident.


----------



## MOJO (Dec 24, 2017)

*more info*

Many forums discuss the pro cons of such a expensive power supply and I fall in to the try it and see bracket as we are now full time and having invested a lot in to our (new to us) Hymer Starline I want bells and whistles.

The cons say stick with conventional batteries as the technology will get cheaper as time goes and the pro say its the best thing they have had fitted to their vans.

We had Road Pro install the inverter some months back to allow use of 240v items such as kettle,hotplate,microwave,etc but soon learned that our expectations were high.The batteries ( 3x100 amp gel -usable 150 amp ) soon flattened and we found more experienced motorhomers only used their invertors sparingly.

The problem is that the batteries are not designed to supply large lumps of power but a smaller steady 12v supply.Along with that they take quite a while to charge again despite having 3x100 amp solar roof panels and a 180 amp “smart” alternator.

My research brings us to the LiFe04 technology and a better understanding of what is going on in the power supply presently on the van.


1 The expensive single NDS 150 amp LiFe04 battery can discharge down to 10% and the standard batteries down to 50% .The NDS weighs 21 kg and the three older ones weigh 60kg + .

The NDS can charge much quicker so replacing 30 % lost power even when just tick over on the engine for half hour,the old would require more to achieve that.

It works better with a inverter than standard due to its ability to give larger output without any detrimental harm to the cells ,unlike standard.

“IF” it works as promised it will have a long life 12 to 20 years and pay itself back by avoiding campsite electric charges typically £3.00 per day and can be transferred to any new van we may purchase in the future.


2 I now understand that the regulator for my solar panels could provide more power to the battery if it was a MPPT type .This boosts the input when needed for a quicker charge .


3 I now understand that a battery to battery charger will also provide a much quicker charge from the engine and that the standard item probably does not allow for the fact that this vans Euro 6 engine has a “smart” alternator.This has regenarative braking and provides peaks and troughs that can damage batteries.

The Sterling Power video on B to B for smart inverters would be interesting to any Euro 6 owners.Perhaps all new vans should have a similar device fitted as standard for battery protection.


So there we have it ,best part of three grand with fitting to get the best 12v power supply presently available .All change in a few years time maybe but then you can constantly put off buying the newest tech . Road Pro installed


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2017)

Well done for letting us know what you’ve done. I’ve recently went down a similar expensive rout to sort power issues although I have a large van I have no room for solar panels so I’ve invested in a efoy 140 fuel cell that I’m still to fit expensive but think it will suit my needs. If it weren’t for people trying new technology then don’t think anybody would have solar panels now as when they first were fitted to mhs they were expensive and had loads of doubters but look now everybody has them so keep us informed how you’re system performs. I’ll try and do somthing similar when I’ve installed mine cheers Wully.


----------



## MOJO (Dec 24, 2017)

*control panel*

engine idle shows 54 amp charge rate


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 24, 2017)

I applaud anyone trying new ventures in technology. Having found our 'keeper' van we have had a 3/4g router and roof mounted antenna hard wired in specifically for watching and streaming TV rather than having a dish. I believe telecoms and data is the broadcasting future and costs will come down while satellite reception abroad is increasingly difficult to get. Had breakfast yesterday here in Spain listening to our local radio when at home and can watch or stream UK TV, iPlayer and Amazon prime etc almost anywhere I can get a phone signal.
Well done to you pioneers.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 25, 2017)

*4G*

Hi Bigus, we in Spain too...what data sim are you using to stream with ? Cheers Maja


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 25, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Hi Bigus, we in Spain too...what data sim are you using to stream with ? Cheers Maja



Just PM'd you..


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 25, 2017)

Cheers Bd.....where in Spain r u ?....


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi. We're at Bonterra Park over the festive season then we'll meander south before returning home for March.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 26, 2017)

*rug rats*



Jays said:


> Looks good, very interested!
> 
> What am I looking at?



you could be looking at cloods ok pj


----------

